# Hello, meet Kido - the love of my life



## Kido (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I adopted Kido from a shelter on 8/12/12. Kido was only 6 months old when I adopted him, but he had already been abandoned twice in the first 6 months of his life. I want to thank whoever abandoned him, because Kido is the best thing that ever happened to me. I will love him and take good care of him forever.

It has been 4 months now and Kido has been doing great. He was depressed and got sick when I saw him in the shelter, but now he's a happy, healthy, playful, affectionate and purring kitty.

I am excited to join this forum and share stories and questions with the group. Thanks in advance.:kittyturn

Best,
Moon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a beautiful cat! I am glad you found each other. Enjoy your sweet kitten.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Kido is a very handsome fella. They do get depressed. I'm glad you've found each other and I wish you both a Merry Christmas.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kido is stunning. So happy that you found each other.


----------

